# Just Certified



## ldjohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello,

Just recently been certified through Ahima as a CCA and still is unable to find a job in the ATlanta, Ga area. I tried to go on the project extern, and none of the facilities responded back. I 'm starting to lose hope in the field that I have worked hard to accomplish last year. I am seeking any advise from anyone who has been in the game longer than I have.


----------



## MLMiksch (Apr 14, 2008)

*Certified as CCA*

I too am certified for my CCA from AHIMA.  
My question is How do I get the "A" off or do I have to take the CCS also?  How do I go about getting my CCS with AHIMA?   Do I write AHIMA a letter or my supervisior to let them know I have over 2 yrs of experience.
Any help is greatly appreciated.

Lynn


----------



## rthames052006 (Apr 14, 2008)

MLMiksch said:


> I too am certified for my CCA from AHIMA.
> My question is How do I get the "A" off or do I have to take the CCS also?  How do I go about getting my CCS with AHIMA?   Do I write AHIMA a letter or my supervisior to let them know I have over 2 yrs of experience.
> Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Lynn



You don't get the "A" off with Ahima, that is with AAPC.  You will have to sit and take the CCS or CCS-P exam.  

You'd fill out the exam form just like you do for the CCA exam.  And of course pay another fee for that certification exam.

good luck


----------



## twizzle (Oct 12, 2008)

*Any luck?*

I see you posted 6 months ago and wondered if you have yet found employment. I have just gained my CCA but have no expectations of finding a job. I will probably continue to study in my own time...can't afford college, and try for CCS-P exam next year. Of course, I have no experience so even then I probably won't find employment but it might just increase my chances a bit.
Good luck


----------

